# I install  MT7601U USB driver,But there is a system crash

## beyondkmp

I display : /var/log/message

```

ar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: CNTL - All roaming failed, restore to channel 1, Total BSS[00]

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: ===> rt28xx_close

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: ==> MlmeHalt

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: --->Disable TSF synchronization

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: <== MlmeHalt

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: MacTableReset

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RT28xxUsbMlmeRadioOFF()

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: --> MT7601UsbAsicRadioOff

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: ----> MT7601DisableTxRx

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: ERROR!!! MlmeEnqueueForRecv: fRTMP_ADAPTER_HALT_IN_PROGRESS

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: ERROR!!! MlmeEnqueueForRecv: fRTMP_ADAPTER_HALT_IN_PROGRESS

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: ERROR!!! MlmeEnqueueForRecv: fRTMP_ADAPTER_HALT_IN_PROGRESS

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: <---- MT7601DisableTxRx

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: AsicSendCmdToAndes: !fRTMP_ADAPTER_MCU_SEND_IN_BAND_CMD && fRTMP_ADAPTER_IDLE_RADIO_OFF

```

```

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: --> NICReadEEPROMParameters

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: NVM is Efuse and its size =1d[1e0-1fc]

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: eFuseGetFreeBlockCount, FirstFreeBlock= 0x1e0

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: eFuseGetFreeBlockCount, LastFreeBlock= 0x1ed

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: eFuseGetFreeBlockCount is 14

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: NVM is Efuse and force to use EEPROM Buffer Mode=0

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: Initialize MAC Address from E2PROM

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: E2PROM MAC: =bc:96:80:e3:c9:39

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: Use the MAC address what is assigned from EEPROM.

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: Current MAC: =bc:96:80:e3:c9:39

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: E2PROM: Version = 13, FAE release #0

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: ERROR!!! MT7601 E2PROM: WRONG VERSION 0xd, should be 12

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: MT7601_ReadChannelPwr()--->

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: MT7601_ReadChannelPwr: EEPROM 0xD0 = 0x1d

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: MT7601_ReadChannelPwr: TxPower[0].Power = 0x1D, TxPower[1].Power = 0x1D

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: MT7601_ReadChannelPwr: TxPower[2].Power = 0x1D, TxPower[3].Power = 0x1D

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: MT7601_ReadChannelPwr: TxPower[4].Power = 0x1D, TxPower[5].Power = 0x1D

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: MT7601_ReadChannelPwr: TxPower[6].Power = 0x1D, TxPower[7].Power = 0x1D

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: MT7601_ReadChannelPwr: TxPower[8].Power = 0x1D, TxPower[9].Power = 0x1D

```

```

ar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: <---RTUSBCancelPendingBulkInIRP

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: <-- MT7601UsbAsicRadioOff

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: --->RTUSBCancelPendingBulkInIRP

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: <---RTUSBCancelPendingBulkInIRP

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: <---MlmeThread

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: <---RTUSBCmdThread

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: <---RtmpTimerQThread

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond vmnetBridge: RTM_NEWLINK: name:ra0 index:6 flags:0x00001002

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond vmnet-natd: RTM_NEWLINK: name:ra0 index:6 flags:0x00001002

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond NetworkManager[16484]: <warn> (ra0): error 100 getting card mode

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond NetworkManager[16484]: <error> [1394294748.459567] [wifi-utils-wext.c:160] wifi_wext_set_mode(): (ra0): error setting mode 2

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond NetworkManager[16484]: <info> (ra0): bringing up device.

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015d010f0!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015d01150!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015d011b0!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015d01090!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015d00f70!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015d00fd0!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015c94cb8!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015c83a78!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015c83ae0!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015c94df8!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015c94bf8!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: RTMP_AllTimerListRelease: Cancel timer obj ffffc90015c94d98!

Mar  9 00:05:48 beyond kernel: <=== rt28xx_close

```

when I open a website, system ofen crash. Could you help me!!!

----------

## o_xyz

mt7601 can't used in kernel3.x,just works 2.6.x kernel

I install pf-sources-2.6.39 replaced of gentoo-sources.and the card works fine

----------

## solamour

Is there a way to make "mt7601u" work with kernel 4.4.x? If so, what kernel option should I enable? Ubuntu 16.10 seems to recognize the device right away, so I suspect it's doable.

__

sol

----------

## Ant P.

Have you checked Ubuntu's dmesg to see what driver it's loading?

----------

## solamour

I managed to make the following network device work.

```
148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter

[Kernel Config]

Device Drivers

    Network device support (NETDEVICES)

        Wireless LAN (WLAN)

            Mediatek Wireless LAN support (WL_MEDIATEK)

                MediaTek MT7601U (USB) support (MT7601U)

```

__

sol

----------

